# Beer Gardens Dubai



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

I know it is the wrong time of year but in preparation for it cooling down, where are your favorite places to drink outside in Dubai? 

Irish village being one, but looking for a few other options ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Any specific area of town?

Terraces of Belgian Beer Cafes
Dubliners (in fact several bars at Airport Meridian)
Barasti (some like it!)
Red Lion
QD's
Boardwalk
Loca
DOSC (Dubai Offshore Sailing Club - members only)
Terraces by Oeno & that other bar in Westin
Nakhuda, Kuba, Left bank at Madinat

That's just for starters....
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Harvesters at Crowne Plaza
Left Bank and Madinat in general...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Arabian Courtyard
Rooftop Wafi
My Balcony


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

All of the above but a unique laid back courtyard with an arabic atmosphere is the Al Manzil Hotel...then hit the sport on TV at Nezasaussi.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not a garden but the balcony at Bahri Bar is always nice, also 360 at Jumeriah Beach Hotel. Neither are cheap though.


----------

